# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Danas 23.09. na saboru izmjene i dopune zakona o med.oplodnj

## Ameli

Sjednica će započeti u srijedu 23. rujna 2009. u 9.30 sati.
9.PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O IZMJENAMA I DOPUNAMA ZAKONA O MEDICINSKOJ OPLODNJI, S KONAČNIM PRIJEDLOGOM ZAKONA, hitni postupak, prvo i drugo čitanje

----------


## Kadauna

iskreno, kako sam ja ruzicasta i lakovjerna i naivna i optimisticna, nekako se nadam NEKOME cudu.....


Kako sam na poslu, nadam se da ce cure koje su u mogucnosti gledati "prenositi" na forumu. 

Inace mi je sutra rodjendan, koji bi bio poklon da cijeli zakon nekim cudom jednostavno "padne"

----------


## Biene

Gledam i prenosim......
Iako sam si obećala da zbog psihičke stabilnosti kad je ona ljiga na TV ( i njemu slični) gasim TV....
No još ću danas izdržati...

----------


## BHany

Danas počinje zasjedanje, ali danas točka vjerojatno neće biti na dnevnom redu jer se sutra sastaje još jedan saborski odbor koji raspravlja o tome,
dakle ne može prije nego se on održi i da svoje mišljenje...

----------


## Biene

Rasprava o dnevnom redu.....
kako kaže Bhany vjerojatno danas ništa

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kakve su vijesti???

----------


## taca70

Sutra je sjednica odbora za ravnopravnost spolova,tako da je neizvjesno kada ce u sabornicu,mada mislim da nam to i tako nista ne znaci.

----------


## pino

Znaci cure, znaci JAKO JAKO puno - treba POKAZATI da ce naici na otpor na svakom koraku - da kongres na Brijunima NIJE kraj price, jer ako je kupio ili natjerao nekoga da kaze kako zakon nece biti los, postoji jos doktora koji ce reci i kako i zasto zakon JE los

ne zaboravite da je ustavni sud Italije nakon 5 godina zakon ukinuo - a to se ne dogadja tako jednostavno - znaci da postoje jako jako dobri razlozi 

a ISTINU JE TESKO USUTKAT

ali moramo se i mi javiti i pokazati da postoje stvarne osobe kojima zakon smeta 

BORIMO SE

POKAZIMO SE

----------


## pino

Zakljucili smo na forumu da domaci doktori ne smiju ni pisnut protiv Milinovica - kao sto smo zakljucili, on ih sve drzi u saci  - ali postoje drugi doktori koji smiju pisnut, STRANI doktori - izaci ce istina kadtad 

a do tada, ne odustati!!! moraju vidjeti da odlucuju o ljudima od krvi i mesa a ne statistikama - odlucuju o praznim utrobama i prolivenim suzama! 

Trebamo se organizirati opet kao i za izglasavanje u saboru - dati im do znanja da MARIMO i im NECEMO ZABORAVITI

trebamo se popisati - ili popisat sve clanove obitelji koji mare isto toliko koliko i mi a ne rade i mogu se pojavit - to treba dostavit saboru kao listu ljudi koji se mogu pojavit. To nas nista ne kosta - nije obaveza pojavit se.

----------


## martina123

> Sutra je sjednica odbora za ravnopravnost spolova,tako da je neizvjesno kada ce u sabornicu,mada mislim da nam to i tako nista ne znaci.


Bit ce tamo i nasa Daria iz BETE (ukoliko joj opce daju do rijeci   :Evil or Very Mad:   )

----------


## pino

Bit ce i aenea iz Inicijative gradjana!!!  :D

----------


## bublica3

Bravo za sve cure koje odu!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pino

ej cure, ajde nabacite ideje za nju sta ce rec, sad se priprema

----------


## tonili

Cure ak imate kakve ideje što reći, neku super formulaciju...kaj god, samo napišite!
Pa moramo pomoć curkama koje će se tamo zalagati za boljitak svih nas!

----------


## tonili

npr. svakako naglasiti da nigdje, ali baš nigdje nije oplodnja ograničena samo na 3 jajne stanice! Ni u najrestriktivnijim zakonima koji se spominju.
Treba reći da nas takno ograničenje vodi daleko od onog čemu svjetski ivf stručnjaci teže, a to je SET

----------


## Gabi25

ja mislim da svakako treba spomenuti Italiju gdje je uspješnost u 5 godina provođenja zakona drastično pala i gdje je zakon na kraju pao na Ustavnom sudu jer su utvrdili da žena treba imati realnu šansu da ostane trudna u jednom postupku... 
žalosno- ali jako sam pesimistična jer mislim da nikakvi argumenti onom lažljivcu neće biti dovoljni  :Evil or Very Mad:   ali da se moramo boriti- to svakako

----------


## Nene2

Od srca hvala aenei i svima koji ste na crti bojišnice! :D   :Heart:  

Trebali smo organizirati dijeljenje letaka ispred sabora, ako je zabranjeno na 500m, može se i malo pomaknuti!   :Wink:  
Žao mi je samo što sam daleko...

----------


## ina33

Kadauna, ne mogu dijelit tvoju nadu, ali više puta me u životu, u mojim pesimističnim prognozama život ipak demantirao. Želim ti sretan rođendan, i imaš kul novi avatar   :Heart:  ! Ja sam vidjela da su meni ona moja dva skeptična starca iz Muppet Showa već zauzeta   :Kiss: !

----------


## ina33

Aenea, sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## pak

mislim da treba  naglasiti da je za  postizanje trudnoce potreban individualni pristup svakom pacijentu jer svi smo mi razliciti i jedino tako je moguce svakoj zeni dati realnu sansu za trudnocu a to moze procijent samo doktor u datom momentu a ne zakon a to je i argument kojim su Talijanke uspijele srusiti zakon

----------


## pak

Aenea sretno !

----------


## Gabi

Aenea  :Kiss:   :Love:  .

----------


## ksena28

mislim da aenea treba obavezno spomenuti rizike višeplodne trudnoće i needuciranost naših zdravstvenih djelatnika na vitrifikaciju jajnih stanica, preduvjet za kvalitetu je dugotrajna edukacija i praksa, što nemaju, kao ni tehnologijski napredne i skupe uzv za prepoznavanje stanica vrhunske kvalitete koji se isplate punktirati

*aenea   ma ti si ženo zakon!!!!!!!!!*

ajmo cure, u boj u boj!!!!!!! aktivirajte se malo, nije sve u skakutanju   :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

ma kako nije u skakutanju 


AENEA :D  :D  :D  :D  (go, baby, go) 

znam da ces ih strpati u dzep - lakocom, jos da dobijemo snimku od gore.....

----------


## aenea

jooooj, cure hvala vam..samo što se sutra "raspravlja" samo o vanbračnim parovima i donacijama, tako da ću stvarno tamo više statirati nego išta moći napraviti.  :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

Mislim da je dobro spomenuti da je u zadnja 3 mjeseca od donošenja zakona stopoiran MPO u HR (zanemarit ćemo godišnje odmore jer koristimo govor političara) što je između ostalog natjeralo parove na odlazak u inozemstvo.

Ministar u svojem posjetu Petrovoj nije mogao legalno svjedočiti "oplodnji žene"  :Evil or Very Mad:  , jar tad pravilnici nisu bili na snazi?????!!!!!

Također, ako govorimo o tzv. blagim stimulacijama, onda s ovim zakonom tjeramo žene na češće stimulacije takve vrste i konstantno ih filamo hormonima. Svjesno se narušava zdravlje žene.

Državne klinike nisu i neće biti u mogućnosti primiti broj pacijenata koji će željeti u prirodnjake jer za isto dugoročno nemaju opremu i kadar.

6 postupaka koje HZZO pokriva po novom, uz ovaj zakon pacijentice nikad neće moći iskoristiti.

MPO se na događa samo nekom drugom   :Saint:  

*aenea*, hvala i sretno

----------


## pak

znate sta mi je palo na pamet,mi ovdje pucamo sa pitanjima i prijedlozima,a sta ako Golem virne na forum pa mu dajemo vremena da smisli odgovor. :/ 
inace nisam paranoicna samo u zadnje vrijeme  malo  8)

----------


## BHany

*aenea, ja mislim da ćeš biti odlična, o-d-l-i-č-n-a*   :Love:  
gle, sve ovo o čemu mi pričamo, ti to već znaš...ti se ne možeš zaplesti jer ne govoriš laži...osim toga elokventna si i hrabra...

drugo, razmišljaj ovako da se lakše osjećaš...koliko smo toga napravili do sada, koliko materijala proizveli, skupili, koliko ideja pretresli i to smo im dostavili

...već smo ogroman posao napravili - uspjeli smo regirati kao prava organizacija, postali smo nekakva organizacija i netko je to uvažio..
svi oni već znaju što mi mislimo i hoćemo - ti ćeš glasno izgovoriti ono s čim smo ih već upoznali (ako se i dogodi da se zbuniš, neće biti tragedija)...a oni će - čut ćete, ako te žele čuti- ako ne žele, neće 
a golema - tko šljivi, samo se ne daj isprovocirati 

važno je si ondje, da vide, da nas je sa svakom njihovom nebulozom više, a ne manje...i da vide da ima onih koji ih se ne boje

i ako te uhvati frka - sjeti se mi smo moćna ekipa, žene-zmajevi...krenuli smo od grupice ljudi koja forumari, ali ako su nas takli u žicu, probudili su nas i više se ne damo ušutkati...možda jesmo neiskusni, ali imamo - imaš srce koje ti neće dati da se povučeš...
mi smo jači, pametniji, mudriji od njih jer se borimo i srcem i dušom...
i koliko god mislili da su nas pobijedili, mi ćemo opet sve glasnije vikati dok god ne uništimo tu nebulozu...podcjenili su nas, ajmo im pokazati da su nas podcjenili

*aenea, uz tebe smo*   :Heart:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

aanea   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*aenea*  potpisujem BHany u potpunosti! 

I zapamti da je nas puno više nego njih zlih crnih spodoba !

----------


## Gabi

> *aenea, ja mislim da ćeš biti odlična, o-d-l-i-č-n-a*   
> gle, sve ovo o čemu mi pričamo, ti to već znaš...ti se ne možeš zaplesti jer ne govoriš laži...osim toga elokventna si i hrabra...
> 
> drugo, razmišljaj ovako da se lakše osjećaš...koliko smo toga napravili do sada, koliko materijala proizveli, skupili, koliko ideja pretresli i to smo im dostavili
> 
> ...već smo ogroman posao napravili - uspjeli smo regirati kao prava organizacija, postali smo nekakva organizacija i netko je to uvažio..
> svi oni već znaju što mi mislimo i hoćemo - ti ćeš glasno izgovoriti ono s čim smo ih već upoznali (ako se i dogodi da se zbuniš, neće biti tragedija)...a oni će - čut ćete, ako te žele čuti- ako ne žele, neće 
> a golema - tko šljivi, samo se ne daj isprovocirati 
> 
> ...


Ovo mogu samo potpisati, posebno ovo boldano.
 :Love:

----------


## wewa

aenea, bicemo i nas troje s tobom sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

aenea   :Kiss:  

A šta da ti kažem... Članak 38   :Grin:  

Nimalo ne sumnjam u tebe   :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Naravno, Daria, i uz tebe smo   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> Naravno, Daria, i uz tebe smo


x!

----------


## aenea

> A šta da ti kažem... Članak 38


  :Laughing:  nekako mi se čini da ako sve drugo i zaboravim, njega neću  :Grin:

----------


## Joss

cure   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## BHany

aenea, mislimo na tebe jutros  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Ajme* bhany* rasplakala si me odmah ujutro svojim postom podrške!!!!!
Apsolutno te potpisujem!
*Aenea* sjeti se samo koliko nas lažu i raspali!!!!!
 :Love:

----------


## Ameli

Aenea sretno danas, sigurna sam da ćeš biti odlična jer se boriš za najplemenitiji cilj - roditeljstvo.
možda bi trbalo spomenuti i psihološko i pravno savjetovanje što je za mene definitivno diskriminirajuće u odnosu na parove koji nemaju problema s neplodnošću. sretno draga!

----------


## nina1

aenea i daria   :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

Aenea, Daria i Karmen   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## vikki

> Aenea, Daria i Karmen


  :Love:

----------


## Deja2

> Aenea, Daria i Karmen


  :Heart:

----------


## Biene

> Aenea, Daria i Karmen


  :Naklon:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  
Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## nina09

> Aenea, Daria i Karmen


curke  :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

Za mene kao zenu je krajnje diskriminirajuce to sto nema zamrzavanja embrija, zasto?
Zato sto svaki puta u mom tijelu dode do hiperstimulacije:
- problemi sa zdravljem
- jaki bolovi
- nus pojave od godinu dana

itd, itd....

To niej nesto sto ugrozava jednu zenu?   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andrejaaa

> Aenea, Daria i Karmen


Hvala cure!!

----------


## martina123

Koliko cujem o zamrzavanju zametaka i o problemima oplodnje 3 jajne stanice nisu htjeli ni cuti ...

----------


## thaia28

*aenea, daria, karmen* cure   :Love:

----------


## aenea

Evo me. Bila budna do 3 sata ujutro, vrtila, razmišljala, bilježila i na kraju niš. Ni riječi nisam progovorila  :Sad:  Karmen je bila odlična, snažna i emotivna, mislim da je 2 puta uspjela dobiti riječ. Što drugo reći..svi znamo što Golem trabunja, Caparinka mi je bila čak za cijelu dužinu koplja gora od njega, Sobol odlična i odlično replicirala. Njoj također puno hvala na pruženoj prilici i stvarno mi je žao što nisam za sve nas tu priliku iskoristila baš onako kako treba  :Sad:  vjerojatno sam trebala biti agresivnija, ali eto..nisam i sorry zbog toga i   :Love:  za podršku. evidentirano je da sam bila ispred građanske inicijative i da pogledi mogu ubijati poneki bi bili višestruko mrtvi. i to je to. eto.

----------


## Marchie37

> Aenea, Daria i Karmen


Hvala do neba  :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> da pogledi mogu ubijati poneki bi bili višestruko mrtvi.


Nadam se da su još naježeni od tvog pogleda   :Smile:  
Draga aenea, znaš li koliko puno znači što si bila tamo, što si predstavljala građansku inicijativu, dala im do znanja da nije kraj i da ćemo se boriti protiv njihovog suludog zakona sve dok ne bude kraj. Njihov kraj.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Aenea, hvala što si imala petlje uopće otići u taj osinjak! Hvala svim curama na trudu i hrabrosti.   :Heart:  Mislim da Sabor, odnsno Vlada svoju odluku neće promijeniti zbog pacijenata čija su prava ugrožena. Sigurno niti naše kolektivno samospaljivanje ne bi pomoglo.Ali vjerujem da će vaš odlazak u Sabor potaknuti daljnje medijske natpise i kritike, a to je jedini pritisak pred kojim, nažalost, naši političari eventualno mogu ustuknuti. Još jedno veliko hvala!!!  :Love:

----------


## BHany

ja sam ti napisala gore...
bila si tamo i poslala im poruku  :Heart:  

ako je Karmen  :Heart:   jedva uspjela dobiti riječ, onda si ti tako i tako  imala malo šanse

... i izglasat će oni ovakvu kusastu izmjenu, ali ćemo mi njima i dalje slati poruke kad god bude bilo prigode za to...jer smi smo tu...ostajemo, zar ne?

----------


## aenea

ma bilo me frka prije, onda je stigla Darija, pa je došla i Karmen i tko bi se bojao kad su mi bile svaka s jedne strane   :Love:   a show koji sam imala sa osobnom, novčanikom, torbom i naočalama na glavi..mislim da zaštitari nisu vidjeli smotaniju osobu u životu, ali bar sam ih zabavila  :Grin:

----------


## gričanka

*Aenea*  :Love:    Hvala!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aenea, hvala što si bila među vukovima*

----------


## vikki

Hvala, *aenea*  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Hvala cure od   :Heart:

----------


## darci

Aenea, bravo i hvala, trebalo je hrabrosti uopće doći gore.   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Cure ja nisam uspjela još pročitat kako je sve prošlo,.....???

----------


## aenea

bublice, na vrhu ove stranice.

----------


## bublica3

> bublice, na vrhu ove stranice.


hvala, vrti mi se od svega šta čitam   :shock: 

FUJ FUJ FUJ povrača mi se od njih :-O3

----------


## Biene

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Hvala   :Heart:  !

----------


## pak

:Heart:

----------


## tonili

već sam napisala, ali i opet ću:
*Aenea* već i činjenica da si bila tamo i morala gledat i slušat one ljige je hvale vrijedna. 
*Cure svima* vam puno hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Aenea, velika je stvar da si bila tamo i puuuno hvala.

----------


## Nene2

Biserje pred svinje!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Cure hvala vam puno, naravno da ne odustajemo, tek se zagrijavamo!  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Cure dajte se prijavite za sjednicu sabora - nek nas ima na galeriji. Nemamo nikakvu posebnu zadaću tamo osim mrko gledat one koji nam papre!
Neka vide da nas ima! pošaljite bilo koga.
Otvoren je i poseban topic s informacijama i prijavama.  :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

izgleda da će danas biti rasprava, tako su barem najavili jutros na vjestima hrvatskog radija.

----------


## Vali

Cure, hvala.   :Heart:

----------


## gupi51

Jutros u 7h su na vijestima Media servisa  najavili raspravu o izmejnama zakona o MPO i na kraju mudro dodali kako se radi o manjim izmjenama, a da se odredba o zamrzavanju *fetusa* neće mijenjati. Poludila sam kad sam to čula. Skro sam se zabila u auto ispred mene. Koji su to neuki i neinformirani ljudi!

----------


## martina123

> Jutros u 7h su na vijestima Media servisa  najavili raspravu o izmejnama zakona o MPO i na kraju mudro dodali kako se radi o manjim izmjenama, a da se odredba o zamrzavanju *fetusa* neće mijenjati. Poludila sam kad sam to čula. Skro sam se zabila u auto ispred mene. Koji su to neuki i neinformirani ljudi!


Isuse Boze, grozno!!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
(zato sam ja dala snimiti svoje blastice da ljudi vide kaj se smrzava, ma katastrofa)  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

media servis? ima neko mejl adresu? moramo im poslat reagiranje..možemo kao inicijativa..

----------


## BHany

počelo je...ja vidim, ali ne mogu/ne smijem pojačati

samo sam malo pojačala i sad stišala...milinović priča o tome kako ne može doći s istinom u medije i ...govori o tome kako je neistinata info o 200000/700000 ljudi...kako izvrće činjenicvce---da smo mi rekli da je tro 900000 žena

ajd nek neko sluša ko može

----------


## BHany

počelo je...ja vidim, ali ne mogu/ne smijem pojačati

samo sam malo pojačala i sad stišala...milinović priča o tome kako ne može doći s istinom u medije i ...govori o tome kako je neistinata info o 200000/700000 ljudi...kako izvrće činjenicvce---da smo mi rekli da je tro 900000 žena

ajd nek neko sluša ko može

----------


## BHany

opet sam malo uključila...stalno lažima demantira novinske napise

----------


## Ameli

milinović pljuje po novinarima i govori kako šire dezinformacije. sada citira neke djelove iz novina. govori kako se postupci nisu obustavili. čita potporu dr. Šimunovića, bljak

----------


## aenea

Ma ja se njemu više uopće ne čudim. Pa njega ne dira apsolutno ni jedna činjenica. Priča što hoće, izvrće činjenice kako hoće, prvo progura zakon, a tek onda traži ono što će ga podržati i tak. Imamo Hrvatsku.

----------


## Aurora*

Super! Sada znamo i imena onih koji su dali na Brijunima konsenzus Zakonu, jer ih je Milinovic sada redom procitao!

----------


## Ameli

govori da ne vrijeđaju struku jer da se oni ne mogu kupiti za milion kuna i sada nabraja sve dr. koji su bili na brijunima i konzensusom dali pristanak. meni on izgleda kao da je pijan, maše papirima i melje gluposti opet o postotku uspješnosti odmrzavanja js.

----------


## BHany

ne mogu odoljeti, stalno pojačavam, dok me netko ne opomene

nabraja doktore koji su ga podržali...
kaže da ih nije mogao sve kupiti

čini mise da se jako brani...ajd nek bar to mora

----------


## Ameli

jamči nam da nećemo morati u sloveniju i daćemo ovdje imati adekvatnu medicinsku skrb, baš mu hvala na tom. prepuštam mu svoje anestezije da ga anesteziraju na koju godinu.

----------


## BHany

kaže...400 djece se rodi godišnje u hrvatskoj, od toga 30 iz odmrtavanja 

opet 11000

fuj, ne mogu više...zapravo sreća da ne mogu slušati stalno

----------


## Aurora*

Zamrznemo jajne stanice, nakon *godinu dana* dodje, odmrznemo 3 jajne stanice, oplodimo, ne mora na punkciju, ponovo nakon *godinu dana* dodje odmrznemo druge 3 JS...  :shock: 

Zeli li on reci da cemo za svako novo odmrzavanje cekati godinu dana!?!

----------


## pak

kaze 
odgovorno  jamcim da cemo ja i mi koji izglasamo ovaj zakon pruzit vam najadekvatniju pomoc i nema potrebe za odlazak u Sloveniju, pa fuj fuj  malo ulizivanja Kosorici

----------


## Ameli

ljudi moji pa on je naš dobrotvor jer je dopustio zamrzavanje js i 8 enbriologa poslao na edukaciju o tom i spasiti će žene koje imaju karcinom

----------


## aenea

> Zamrznemo jajne stanice, nakon *godinu dana* dodje, odmrznemo 3 jajne stanice, oplodimo, ne mora na punkciju, ponovo nakon *godinu dana* dodje odmrznemo druge 3 JS...  :shock: 
> 
> Zeli li on reci da cemo za svako novo odmrzavanje cekati godinu dana!?!


I onda nas razapne na križ jer gdje smo bile do sad i biološki sat nam curi. Ili će biti prihvatljivo da rađamo sa 65 godina? taman fino penzijica pa se stigneš bavit djetetom. Čak ne moraš ni na porodiljni. Jedino bi mogao biti problem ako opet pomaknu granicu za otić u penziju.
Kaj njima puštaju neki plin kroz ventilaciju tamo, al su neki imuni? Ne kužim..

----------


## aenea

> govori da ne vrijeđaju struku jer da se oni ne mogu kupiti za milion kuna i sada nabraja sve dr. koji su bili na brijunima i konzensusom dali pristanak. meni on izgleda kao da je pijan, maše papirima i melje gluposti opet o postotku uspješnosti odmrzavanja js.


kaj je fakat rekao da se ne mogu kupit za milion kuna? Jel zna za kolko ih se da kupit?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi25

hoće li netko napisati koje je doktore nabrojao sa su mu dali podršku?? baš me zanima...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
fuj fuj fuj

----------


## pak

evo ispricava nam se sto nam nije zivot us... ranije

----------


## Ameli

pa on se nama ispričava što ranije nije prepoznao probleme u mpo, sva sreća za nas

----------


## aenea

:Laughing:   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Ameli

sva sreća završio je, evo pusičke i odmah ga špota

----------


## Ginger

ja ugasila tv jer sam ga umalo razbila

----------


## Ameli

Antičevićka govori da jedino bangladeš i salvador ne zamrzavaju oplođene js,  pa da mi smo tu negdje u rangu s njima

----------


## aenea

evo ja ministru dajem riječ da sigurno neću otići u bangladeš i somaliju na mpo.

----------


## Nene2

Bože Hvala ti što sam izdržala gledati ....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

Što je još bilo? Što se događa?

----------


## BHany

hebrang...u ime odbora za zdravstvo, pa u ime hdz-a
6 mjeseci - kontrola

opačić 
antičević...sad ide mršić

----------


## BHany

pita mršić jel on prespavao ova dva mjeseca

----------


## BHany

opačićka pita kaže da u zanosti ne ide ništa tako brzo u tri mjeseca..čia šim. izjavu od ljezta

mršić poziva da pitaju strane stručnjake jer naše stručnjaci mjenjaju mišljenej kako vjetar puše

----------


## Ameli

hegrang melje gluposti kako će se broj postupaka utrostručiti a meni dr. prošli tjedan rekao kako su im skresali budžet i smanjuli proj postupaka na 45 a prije su ih izvodili 70- 80 mjesečeno, pa sad mi nikako nije jasno kako će se to utrostručiti

----------


## pak

Hebrang iznosi svoje nebuloze kazr da zamrzavanje zametaka nije potrebno jer je zamrzavanje j.s. jednako pa i vise uspjesno 11 tis. zametaka zivi u ledeno doba u RH

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam gledala zadne Hebranga i onda sam prebacila program nisam to više mogla podnjeti zbilja je teško slušati kako se razmeću lažnim podacima. Odkud njima podaci da će uspješnost sa zamrznutim j.s biti 30 % od Šimunića?
Mislim da bi trebali navesti konkretan izvor ?

----------


## aenea

> hegrang melje gluposti kako će se broj postupaka utrostručiti a meni dr. prošli tjedan rekao kako su im skresali budžet i smanjuli proj postupaka na 45 a prije su ih izvodili 70- 80 mjesečeno, pa sad mi nikako nije jasno kako će se to utrostručiti


Jednostavno! Uzet će broj postupaka izveden u 6. mjeseci i napravit odnos prema broju postupaka ranije izvedenom u toku jednog mjeseca i voila! Pa nema veze što nema veze jedno s drugim. Jel tri puta više postupaka - je. Jel ima pameti - tko za pamet pita?

----------


## Aurora*

Mrsic pita sta kao se oplode 3 JS, a zena bude zeljela prijenos samo 1.

----------


## Ameli

ovaj se dotakao vanbračne zajednice, banke sperme i višeplodnih rizičnih trudnoća. govori kako se embriolozi moraju igrati boga - pametno govori.

----------


## mmaslacak

Jel se ide na kakav prosvijed?

----------


## martina123

> Mrsic pita sta kao se oplode 3 JS, a zena bude zeljela prijenos samo 1.


Evo pametne glavice!!!!!!!   :Saint:

----------


## martina123

> Jel se ide na kakav prosvijed?


Da, trebalo bi!!!!!!!!! DA....

----------


## Aurora*

Zasto da ne damo zeni mogucnost da izabere da li zeli da joj se zamrznu jajne stanice ili zametci, kaze Mrsic. I tako je!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Citira Šimunića... iz razdoblja "prije Brijuna"...

----------


## pino

evo me, laptop mi se razbio jucer, pao mi na pod i otisao ekran. 

Joj cure ne znam da li da mi bude drago sto ne mogu pratit, tlak bi mi skocio od tolikih nebuloza

jel tko zapisuje milinoviceve bisere pa da mu odgovorimo jedan po jedan?

----------


## Ameli

govori neka se da građanima mogućnost odabira između zamrzavanje js ili embrija i neka traže drugo mišljenje. pljuje po Šimuniću i tome kako brzo mjenja mišljenje. bravo svaka mu je na mjestu

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Joj... ja nemam pojma tko je ovaj tip, ali hvala mu...

----------


## mmaslacak

Tko je zadnji put prijavio?
Molim vas da se organiziramo opet!
Hoćemo temu otvoriti da se pozovu ljudi i na FB grupama isto treba javiti?

----------


## BHany

> Joj... ja nemam pojma tko je ovaj tip, ali hvala mu...


mirando mršić, liječnik, hematolog
ispred kluba sdp-a

----------


## Ameli

sdp neće podržati izmjene zakona  :D

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Bagarić... pas... mater... lopovsku...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

> Tko je zadnji put prijavio?
> Molim vas da se organiziramo opet!
> Hoćemo temu otvoriti da se pozovu ljudi i na FB grupama isto treba javiti?


Cure, zadnji put je Roda organizirala.. ne znam koliko mi to možemo ovako navrat-nanos. Ja prva neću moć doći, već znam.
Mrsiću  :Love:

----------


## pino

> Zasto da ne damo zeni mogucnost da izabere da li zeli da joj se zamrznu jajne stanice ili zametci, kaze Mrsic. I tako je!


SUPER!!!! primjedba! SUPER! Bas bi tako trebalo - dat izbor!

----------


## Aurora*

Zasto da ne damo zeni mogucnost da izabere da li zeli da joj se zamrznu jajne stanice ili zametci, kaze Mrsic. I tako je!

----------


## Nene2

opet milinović, pita odakle podatak o 50 parova koji su otišli vani, nema statistike, i prije zakona su odlazili.
biolog određuje 3 najbolje stanice, a vi oćete da od 10 zametaka da biolog odluči koji će živjeti, akoji umrijeti...jooj ne mogu više...

----------


## Nene2

opet milinović, pita odakle podatak o 50 parova koji su otišli vani, nema statistike, i prije zakona su odlazili.
biolog određuje 3 najbolje stanice, a vi oćete da od 10 zametaka da biolog odluči koji će živjeti, akoji umrijeti...jooj ne mogu više...

----------


## Nene2

opet milinović, pita odakle podatak o 50 parova koji su otišli vani, nema statistike, i prije zakona su odlazili.
biolog određuje 3 najbolje stanice, a vi oćete da od 10 zametaka da biolog odluči koji će živjeti, akoji umrijeti...jooj ne mogu više...

govori o trojkama,da se rađaju sa 32 tjedna i imaju neurološke probleme...
iznenađen je jer podatke nisu znali,  hiperstimulacija dovodi u opasnost život žene i 8 mjeseci hospitalizacije( ja uvijek hip., nikad hospitalizirana!!!)

----------


## Anamorci

milinovic u jednoj recenici spominje hiperstimulaciju i djecu u 33. tjednu i neurološka oštećenja i djecu i majke s posebnim potrebama...

----------


## pino

odakle podatak - pa iz evropskog istrazivanja, koliko ja znam - nismo ga mi napravili

ali zasto ne spomene da je stampedo na Maribor takav da su PRESTALI uopce primati narudzbe!!!

----------


## thaia28

Milinović... ma nemam teksta.. mrzim tu spodobu   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
uhvatio se trojčeka i hiperstimulacija i kao zbog toga je dobro da se samo oplode tri   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ajme ljudi, ja ovo ne mogu gledati...
Kako može. Laži laži laži...
Pa kako može.
Sreća da mi je malena vanka, hodam po kući i luda sam.
Ne mogu ja ovo gledati.
SRAM GA BILO!!!
LAŽOV ODVRATNI!

----------


## pak

Milinovic kaze struka tj. 25 doktora mu reklo hvala sto su ih natjerali zakonom da vide sto propustaju jer oni ove njegove podatke nisu znali

----------


## Nene2

sorry na ponavljanju, ne mogu postati

sad mrsić, nama kriterija koje su j.stanice dobre

40 dana zametak nije živo biće
bit će opet hiperst. jer treba dobiti 10 j.stanica da bi odabrali 3

----------


## Ameli

milinović je otvorio oči struki pa oni su mu se zahvalili za podatke iz novih istraživanja, on je naš dobrotvor    :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

I ja, redovna hiperstimulacija, i NIKADA se ne ljeci 8mjeseci!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Da, moze biti za zivot opasna, i kada je pacijentica se hospitalizira!


Joj Opacic, reci nesto.... * (Mrsic i Opacic - hvala vam!!!!!!!!!!)*

----------


## pak

a zene koje idu van na postupak dolaze u RH na ljecenje hiperstimulacije gdje hospitalizacija traje 4-8 mjeseci  :shock:

----------


## Nene2

marinović opovrgava da je poljskoj, austriji, italiji zamrzavanje j.stanica osnovna metoda

odrasle ljude tretiraate kao skup stanica dok branite vjerske dogme

opačić:šimunića citira kako MPO bolje čuva zametke od prirode

----------


## frka

nevjerovatno!!!! stoka jedna bezobrazna lazljiva!!!

i anticevicka povrh svega prica, a on i golem joj se smiju u facu! stvarno nemam zivaca vise  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

gnjus jedan obicni!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

Ma joj cure..kaj vi znate..pa vi ste samo bile te koje su imale hiperstimulaciju..valjda ministar zna  :Rolling Eyes:  
kolektivna lobotomija? možda su ih vanzemaljci oteli? kao mali su viđali sjenke po zidovima?

----------


## thaia28

stvarno je gadno za gledati..
odlično  je Milinoviću, na finjaka, spustila zastupnica Vesna (zaboravila prezime) da ne govori u negativnom kontekstu o djeci koja imaju neurološka oštećenja jer su i ona jednako željena.

----------


## Kadauna

cure prenosite, ja ne mog gledati  :Sad: (

----------


## Kadauna

ma mogu ali ne mogu slusati, slika bez tona

----------


## Nene2

pupovac: svjetonazor, kao da citira moje pismo, hehe,..
znanost ima spoznaje kako pomoći, to je standard koji mi dovodimo u pitanje

govori o braku

----------


## thaia28

kaže Pupovac da je ovaj zakon direktan atak na bračnu zajednicu 
šta se tiče struke kaže da uvođenje eksperimentalnih metoda zasigurno nije riječ struke

----------


## mmaslacak

Evo i Pupovac ga praši   :Laughing:

----------


## Nene2

sad o struci, pupovac isto:nisam stručnjak ali ako bi se sad netko odlučio u liječenju karcinoma uvesti standard neke eksperim.metode, taj ne bi bi stručnjak, bravo!!!

----------


## Anamorci

Pupovac kaze da ce vec sutra opovrgnuti Milinovica

----------


## thaia28

kaže da je struka kompromitirana, da je popustila određenim svjetonazorima

----------


## Aurora*

Nitko standardne metode lijecenja (primer lijecenje karcinoma) ne zamjenjuje s eskperimentalnim, a mi to s MPO cinimo... kaze Pupovac.

Odlican mu je primjer.

----------


## Anamorci

> Pupovac kaze da ce vec sutra opovrgnuti Milinovica


pardon, da ce *struka* opovrgnuti Milinovica

----------


## thaia28

kaže da ako se ide na oplodnju samo 3 stanice onda biolozi i nisu potrebni, to mogu odraditi i tehničari

----------


## Aurora*

Svaka cast Pupovcu!

----------


## Nene2

sutra će predstavnici struke reći da kažu da o nije stav struke

čita priv.pismo:teško mi je da struka ne bi podržala zamrzavanje zametaka, miješanjem u rad embriologa onemogućuje mu se ustvari rad, ..
ponekad ih se može kupiti novcem, ponekad lukavstvom, ...
za koji dan će vidjeti ministar da predstavnici struke prije svega drže DO STRUKE
podrška na brijunima bila je samo u smjeru ovih izmjena, a ne cijelog zakona

dosljednost treba biti vrlina, pa zakonodavac mora učiniti sve da pri donošenju zakona ona ne bude narušena, u protivnom, ako za 6mj, budemo opet mijenjali, to zakonodavca kompromitira

ne želi sudjelovati u tome... :D

----------


## Nene2

sutra će predstavnici struke reći da kažu da o nije stav struke

čita priv.pismo:teško mi je da struka ne bi podržala zamrzavanje zametaka, miješanjem u rad embriologa onemogućuje mu se ustvari rad, ..
ponekad ih se može kupiti novcem, ponekad lukavstvom, ...
za koji dan će vidjeti ministar da predstavnici struke prije svega drže DO STRUKE
podrška na brijunima bila je samo u smjeru ovih izmjena, a ne cijelog zakona

dosljednost treba biti vrlina, pa zakonodavac mora učiniti sve da pri donošenju zakona ona ne bude narušena, u protivnom, ako za 6mj, budemo opet mijenjali, to zakonodavca kompromitira

ne želi sudjelovati u tome...

----------


## thaia28

evo Bagarić ispravlja ntočan navod.. toliko je odvratan da ga ne mogu slušati   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

> Svaka cast Pupovcu!


 :D  :D  :D Svaka cast!!!!!!

----------


## thaia28

kaže Milinović da je zaprepašten Pupovčevom raspravom

----------


## aenea

Bravo Pupovac! I zadnji put mi je super govorio..

----------


## Aurora*

A Milinovica je zaprepastila njegova (Pupovceva valjda) rasprava...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

sunce mamino zaprepašteno..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> evo Bagarić ispravlja ntočan navod.. toliko je odvratan da ga ne mogu slušati


Kaže da u primjeru liječenja karcinoma ako standardne metode ne pomažu pribjegava se eksperimentalnim, jedno ne isključuje drugo. 
Da! Da idiote, pa to ljudi i traže. Da jedno *ne* isključuje drugo.
Pa kako je glup.
Nevjerojatno!

----------


## Aurora*

Milinovic kaze da se eksperimentira na kokosima, jajima, ne na ljudima...

----------


## frka

BRAVO PUPOVAC :D 

al evo opet ovog necovjeka na bini! ma tv cu gadjat  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pak

Milinovic
ekperimentalne metode dozvoljene su na zivotinjama a ne na ljudima.pa eksperimentira se na kokosima, majmunima i jajima

----------


## thaia28

jako ga je zaboljelo što Pupovac govori o eksperimentalnim metodama - pa takve se metode provode na životinjama!!! 

koji licemjer, strašno!

----------


## ina33

> sutra će predstavnici struke reći da kažu da o nije stav struke
> 
> čita priv.pismo:teško mi je da struka ne bi podržala zamrzavanje zametaka, miješanjem u rad embriologa onemogućuje mu se ustvari rad, ..
> ponekad ih se može kupiti novcem, ponekad lukavstvom, ...
> za koji dan će vidjeti ministar da predstavnici struke prije svega drže DO STRUKE
> podrška na brijunima bila je samo u smjeru ovih izmjena, a ne cijelog zakona
> 
> dosljednost treba biti vrlina, pa zakonodavac mora učiniti sve da pri donošenju zakona ona ne bude narušena, u protivnom, ako za 6mj, budemo opet mijenjali, to zakonodavca kompromitira
> 
> ne želi sudjelovati u tome...


Ovo sve govori Pupovac?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A Milinovića je strašno slušati s minimalnim predznanjem.
Bagarić je čak dobro rekao (da jedno ne treba isključivati druigo), ali ne zato jer je dobar nego jer je očito beskrajno glup i ništa ne konta. Koja odvratna spodoba. I šta on radi ovdje, zašto nije u zatvoru? trenutno mi je odvratniji i od Darkeca samog.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Milinovic
> ekperimentalne metode dozvoljene su na zivotinjama a ne na ljudima.pa eksperimentira se na kokosima, majmunima i jajima


Eto vam žene novog komplimenta od ministra zdravstva   :Razz:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> al evo opet ovog necovjeka na bini! ma tv cu gadjat


I ja sam u iskušenju... MM bi bio sretan, konačno razlog da kup flat ekran

----------


## Nene2

opet milinović, eksperiment. metode su dozvoljene na životinjama!!!Evo sad je priznao za što nas drži!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
majmuni, kokoši, jaja...
Odbacuje takve kvalifikacije zakona...KBC SPLIT do sad nije zamrzavao, sv, Duh...bi li to kod njih bio eksperiment?

IMa na svijet milijun zam.j.stanica
opet spominje 11000 zametaka, u Slovenji 25000, ...
neki traže da se ti embriji koriste u nekim eksperimentima...jooj
 U petrovoj se već 5 god koristi zamnrzavanje j.stanica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## martina123

*STO SE RADI VEC 5 GODINA u Petrovoj Milinovicu???????*

----------


## pak

u Petrovoj neki dan zamrznuta j.s. a oni to rade vec 5 god  :/

----------


## frka

> Nene2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sutra će predstavnici struke reći da kažu da o nije stav struke
> 
> čita priv.pismo:teško mi je da struka ne bi podržala zamrzavanje zametaka, miješanjem u rad embriologa onemogućuje mu se ustvari rad, ..
> ponekad ih se može kupiti novcem, ponekad lukavstvom, ...
> za koji dan će vidjeti ministar da predstavnici struke prije svega drže DO STRUKE
> podrška na brijunima bila je samo u smjeru ovih izmjena, a ne cijelog zakona
> ...


da, sve Pupovac! i jos puno vise!

----------


## pak

u Petrovoj neki dan zamrznuta j.s. a oni to rade vec 5 god  :/

----------


## martina123

> u Petrovoj neki dan zamrznuta j.s. a oni to rade vec 5 god  :/


Ali prema kojem zakonu???? Znaci, radili su NEZAKONITO??? (nesto iza zavjese?)   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pino

Bravo Pupovac!!!!

----------


## thaia28

evo klub zastupnika HSLS i SDA, ma oni su isto guzičari i ne očekujem puno od njih

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Milinović: "Eksperiment je dozvoljen na majmunima, mačkama, psima... na jajima. I zato ovo nije eksperiment."
 :?   :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

Cita se letak.....   :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## pino

ma svi, pa i talijanski doktori govore kako je zamrzavanje j.s. eksperimentalno i nije za rutinsku praksu... kako onda ovo zakonsko nametanje zamrzavanja j.s. nije eksperimentiranje???

----------


## Nene2

klub hslsa i sda neće podržati!!!citirao K.turčin!!!!

----------


## thaia28

jako me živcira što kada se spominje struka uvijek se poziva na dopis Šimunića..

HSLS i SDA traži da se mora uzeti u obzir da zamrzavanje embrija i oplodnja samo 3 stanica i o tome dodatno rasprviti i zto ne podržavaju ove amandmane i traže promjene i u ova dva bitna elementa

----------


## thaia28

evo Pusićka u ime HNS-a

----------


## gričanka

> evo klub zastupnika HSLS i SDA, ma oni su isto guzičari i ne očekujem puno od njih


Ma prevarila si se, reče da oni ne podržavaju prolaz Zakona!
Ali evo Pusićke, sad će ona ...kako treba

----------


## Aurora*

Sabornica izgleda gotovo prazna...   :Sad:

----------


## pino

> HSLS i SDA traži da se mora uzeti u obzir da zamrzavanje embrija i oplodnja samo 3 stanica i o tome dodatno rasprviti i zto ne podržavaju ove amandmane i traže promjene i u ova dva bitna elementa


Jupiiiii!!!!!!

----------


## thaia28

kaže Pusićka da se ruši autoritet struke jer unutar dva mjeseca daje potpuno oprečna mišljenja

----------


## Aurora*

Pusic takodjer odlicna!

----------


## Nene2

Pusić:  jedan od zakona koji se mijenjaju mjesečno
HNS, ne nudite loše zakone i forsirati loše zakone 

mišljenje struke se devalvira iz koznakojih razloga, daje kontradiktorna mišljenja, ruši autoritet autonomnih segmenata društva

u 2 mj o istim stvarima imamo razne argumente i razl. mišljenja,
zaključak: na struku je izvršen PRITISAK, bilo stimulativno, bilo negativno,

ništa drugo se nije promijenilo

i ministar je promijenio mišljenje, pred 2 mj je branio i ova 2 članka, vanbr. parovi i anonimnost donacije

Bravo Vesna!

----------


## Aurora*

Govori o promjeni misljenja struke, Milnovica...

----------


## thaia28

kaže da je očigledno da je na struku izvšen pritisak
datakla se kako je Milinović isto tako u srpnju gorljivo zagovarao i ova dva elementa o kojima su danas podnešeni amandmani

----------


## martina123

BRAVO Pusic!

----------


## Aurora*

Ja sada moram ici, ali pogledat cu naknadno snimku do kraja i vase komentare, naravno.   :Bye:

----------


## Nene2

Pusić i dalje:amandman o zamrzavanju- nije usvojeno, drugo mišljenje liječnika nepotrebno- nije usvojeno, prigovor savjesti-nije usvojeno

najvažnije: civilizacijski minimum:da li se vodi računa o temeljnim lj,pravima žene da ne bude izložena bolnom postupku, stimulacijama,...

----------


## pino

Bravo Pusic!!!  :D

----------


## Nene2

govori o anestezijama, kako kad nema anesteziologa, neuvjerljiv argument

Kad se ide kod kompliciranu hormon. stimulaciju treba j.stanice oploditi, zamrznuti i dati parovima najbolju šansu da dobiju dijete

dozvolite da odrasla žena IZABERE da u skladu sa svojim svjetonazorom odluči da li želi zamrzavanje, država ne smije donositi u ime građana njihove intimne odluke

----------


## martina123

SDP-i sada Pusic - dobar kompromis, da svaka zena izabere nacin postupka prema svjetonazoru i svom osobnom misljenju! Dobar kompromis!

----------


## thaia28

kaže Pusićka da zakon treba dozvoliti da odrasla žena sama izabere da li želi da joj se oplodi stanice i zamrznu ili da se zmrznu stanice.. to je vrlo intimno pitanje o kojem država ne bi trebala imati pravo donijeti takvu odluku za nju

----------


## Nene2

predlažu amandman HNS SDP da se oplodi više jajašaca i zamrznu embriji, s tim da to svaka žena odluči za sebe!!!!!

----------


## BHany

kaže ...predložili su amandman - hns i sdp

----------


## pino

> dozvolite da odrasla žena IZABERE da u skladu sa svojim svjetonazorom odluči da li želi zamrzavanje, država ne smije donositi u ime građana njihove intimne odluke


TO!!! Bas tako!!! Neka ljudi sami odluce o SVOJIM stanicama!!!

----------


## vikki

Pratim vas koliko mogu, hvala što izvještavate   :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

fuj fuj fuj evo Golema
govori kako je super zamrzavanje stanica - da imaju fenomenalne rezultate aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, za poluditi koliko sr..ja blebeće

----------


## thaia28

fuj fuj fuj evo Golema
govori kako je super zamrzavanje stanica - da imaju fenomenalne rezultate aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, za poluditi koliko sr..ja blebeće

----------


## thaia28

fuj fuj fuj evo Golema
govori kako je super zamrzavanje stanica - da imaju fenomenalne rezultate aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, za poluditi koliko sr..ja blebeće
kaže da od 10 zamrznutih stanica 9 će biti sposobno za oplodnju nakon odmrzavanja

----------


## thaia28

pardon na poduplavanju, nešto mi zaštekao lap   :Embarassed:

----------


## BHany

evo golema ... fuj
opet o 96% js, akod zametaka je znatno manje kod odmrzavanja
57% trudnoća iz js

kaže ESHRA vodi podatke o tome...naravno, nije rekao da su to ESHR-ini podaci, ali to su nijense, iako on nije slagao

u svim radovima je to potvrđeno u zadnje vrijeme

----------


## vikki

> dozvolite da odrasla žena IZABERE da u skladu sa svojim svjetonazorom odluči da li želi zamrzavanje, država ne smije donositi u ime građana njihove intimne odluke
> 			
> 		
> 
> TO!!! Bas tako!!! Neka ljudi sami odluce o SVOJIM stanicama!!!


  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  
Zvuči razumno i logično (i laiku).

----------


## pino

> predlažu amandman HNS SDP da se oplodi više jajašaca i zamrznu embriji, s tim da to svaka žena odluči za sebe!!!!!


Super!!! Tako je! Tako je!

----------


## BHany

ma šteka veza

----------


## Denny

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nene2

Sada Golem: od 10 stanica će 9 moći postati zametak????
Uvodimo SF u MPO!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Denny

Ingrid - muškarci nemaju pravo govoriti o tijelu žene.   :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

sada kreće pojedinačna rasprava
prva je Ana Lovrin, baš me zanima šta će "pametnoga" ona imati za reći

----------


## pino

super je rekla Anticevic!!!!

Lovrin prica o tome kako je uvedena kontrola - sad ce o kurjaku

Pa nije u tome stvar!!! SVAKI zakon bi regulirao podrucje

mi trazimo skidanje ogranicenja koje ne postoje nigdje drugdje

----------


## pino

opet o 11,000 - ma moramo o tome pricati - tamo su zamrzavali SVE, pa i one koje nemaju nikakvu sansu za trudnocu

pokazite kakve su kvalitete ti predembriji!!!

----------


## thaia28

hahaha, kaže da ovo nije izmjena srpanjskog zakona već samo dopuna kako bi se isti poboljšao

----------


## Nene2

evo grabljivice...opet 11 000 čeka ili udomljenje ili bacanje u smeće

----------


## pino

Lovrin kako god s...e, prica o POTPOMOGNUTOJ oplodnji, a ne o medicinskoj oplodnji; nisu ju dobro poducili   :Laughing:  

sad opet nemam vezu...

----------


## nina1

> Uvodimo SF u MPO!


 nisam mogla odoljeti ...  :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

> Lovrin kako god s...e, prica o POTPOMOGNUTOJ oplodnji, a ne o medicinskoj oplodnji; nisu ju dobro poducili   
> 
> sad opet nemam vezu...


Iako, zapravo bi se takva vrst oplodnje (po rijecima velikih strucnjaka, a u Mariboru vec odavno primjenjeno) trebala zvati tocno: BIOMEDICINSKA OPLODNJA.

----------


## Nene2

marinović: zašto je mijenjan obit. zakon po kojem je majka samo žena koja je dijete rodila(odnosi se na krađe j.stanica)

----------


## pino

> Z A K O N
> O ZDRAVLJENJU NEPLODNOSTI IN POSTOPKIH *OPLODITVE Z BIOMEDICINSKO POMOČJO* (ZZNPOB)


i tamo se govori o potpomognutoj

(jel i vama veza na Rodu spora???)

----------


## pino

"vrijeme cini svoje i kad su svjetonazori u pitanju" (jer se neki jos i danas protive transplantaciji organa)

"zasto su zene i prije isle u Maribor?"

----------


## BHany

> (jel i vama veza na Rodu spora???)


loša je...vidiš da svi stalno duplamo postove

lesar...

----------


## mmaslacak

Jeste, mene izbacuje..
Pino jel možeš otvoriti temu da se ide na prosvijed danas ili sutra?
Da vidimo koliko bi nas se skupilo.

----------


## thaia28

Lesar je stvarno dobar!
veza je dosta loša

----------


## thaia28

Pita Lesar Golema je li istina da je, prema novim Pravilnicima, samo jedna jedina klinika osposobljena da vrši MPO u Hrvatskoj. Ako je to istina onda država tj. medicina ne radi i ne daje pacijentim sve što može da im se pomogne1

----------


## pino

zasto samo 700 djece kad je 20.000 parova neplodno?

aha - da li je istina da je pravilnikom napravljeno da je samo jedna klinika zadovoljavanje ispunjavanja uvjeta za licencu?

analiza za 6 mjeseci samo ako se moze dati *usporedba dvije metode* - koliko odabralo zamrz. js. a koliko predembrija?

----------


## pak

joj moram na posao cure pisite sta se desava

----------


## Nene2

Bože koje genetske anomalije su uspjele preživjeti i ući u Sabor!???


Bogu hvala evo Mrsić...o djeca iz anonimnih donacija bit će istih prava kao i usvojena djeca, jer se ni ko te djece ne zna roditelj

Lovrin-je li bolnije uzimanje jajne stanice kada se odmah oplode ili zamrznu-VRATITE JE U OSNOVNU ŠKOLU!!! I još pita Caparin za odgovor

----------


## Ameli

ma koja je ova caparinka babaroga.
evo ovaj citira Hipokrata koji govori da će donjeti propise koje koriste pacjentima, bravo izgleda da su neki dr. zaboravili hipokratovu zakletvu
"Svoje propise odredit ću po svojim silama i znanju na korist bolesnika i štitit ću ga od svega što bi mu moglo škoditi ili nanijeti nepravdu."

----------


## thaia28

opet Bagarić.. ma otkuda mu obraz poakzati svoju majmunsku facu u Saboru RH, države koju je pokrao    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

> opet Bagarić.. ma otkuda mu obraz poakzati svoju majmunsku facu u Saboru RH, države koju je pokrao


BOZJI ZAKON, nepostivanje Bozjeg zakona??????

Neplodnost je zbog promiskuiteta i ostalog...????

----------


## VanjaTR

ja sam mahozist, mazohist, što ovo slušam i gledam a sad sam još i ljuta

----------


## Ameli

ma koji je ovaj idot, evo opet smo ispale k...e koje plaćaju svoju cijenu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Denny

Sad pljuje i po slikama dječice??? Pa gadi mi se ovaj!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## thaia28

> evo ovaj citira Hipokrata koji govori da će donjeti propise koje koriste pacjentima, bravo izgleda da su neki dr. zaboravili hipokratovu zakletvu
> "Svoje propise odredit ću po svojim silama i znanju na korist bolesnika i štitit ću ga od svega što bi mu moglo škoditi ili nanijeti nepravdu."


Miljenko Dorčić, odličan je, inače liječnik koji je dugo radio vani (najviše u Francuskoj) i to na području biomedicine

ja se sve bojim dalje gledati, prevelik mi je stres   :Sad:

----------


## Nene2

Bagarić: dobrobit društva ne može stajati ispred dobrobiti pojedinca...odakle je ovo izvukao???

Pita se što ljude tjera da zamrzavamo život!?  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ne zauzimamo se za pitanje života, evo nas kod ABORTUSA!!!!!
U osnovi neplodnosti je kršenje prirodnih i božjih zakona!!!!
Zamrzavamo da bi nadoknadili tu pogrešku!!JOOOJ!!!!
Pokazuje sličicu djeteta iz novina....
Žao mi je što sam pristojno odgojena!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Citira amer.znanstvenika koji je opravdao abortus, da javnost traži...ti su ljudi žrtve... i on je žrtva agresivnih reklama...bože koje nebuloze!!!

Ne slaže se sa Pusić da žena treba odlučiti jer treba joj MUŠKARAC!? Odčepite mu uši!!!

Tražite nove izmjene kao neke igračke iz djetinjstva..nećete sad te izmjene...

----------


## pino

uopce ne mogu postat   :Evil or Very Mad:   samo mi javlja greske

bagaric ajme

----------


## aenea

> Bože koje genetske anomalije su uspjele preživjeti i ući u Sabor!???
> 
> 
> Bogu hvala evo Mrsić...o djeca iz anonimnih donacija bit će istih prava kao i usvojena djeca, jer se ni ko te djece ne zna roditelj
> 
> Lovrin-je li bolnije uzimanje jajne stanice kada se odmah oplode ili zamrznu-VRATITE JE U OSNOVNU ŠKOLU!!! I još pita Caparin za odgovor


Jel joj Caparin odgovorila da ovisi o tome da li će to dijete imati 4 ili 5 očeva?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nene2

Bagarić: dobrobit društva ne može stajati ispred dobrobiti pojedinca...odakle je ovo izvukao???

Pita se što ljude tjera da zamrzavamo život!?  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ne zauzimamo se za pitanje života, evo nas kod ABORTUSA!!!!!
U osnovi neplodnosti je kršenje prirodnih i božjih zakona!!!!
Zamrzavamo da bi nadoknadili tu pogrešku!!JOOOJ!!!!
Pokazuje sličicu djeteta iz novina....
Žao mi je što sam pristojno odgojena!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Citira amer.znanstvenika koji je opravdao abortus, da javnost traži...ti su ljudi žrtve... i on je žrtva agresivnih reklama...bože koje nebuloze!!!

Ne slaže se sa Pusić da žena treba odlučiti jer treba joj MUŠKARAC!? Odčepite mu uši!!!

Tražite nove izmjene kao neke igračke iz djetinjstva..nećete sad te izmjene...Ovo nije normalno.

Poručuje Hrvaticama da će nam se riješiti problemi.Nudi nam posvojenje...što reći  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## thaia28

na kraju je pozvao parove koji neće riješiti svoj problem da se sjete još jedne svetosti - posvojenja!!! pa stvarno...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Denny

Vjerujte lječnicima i ovom ministarstvu??? Ne mogu vjerovati što je sve izrekao.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ameli

bagarić proziva oporbu da je sramota da neće glasati za ini što su tražili nego da uvjek traže više, opet spominje 11 000 zamrznutih zametaka i da nema smisla da ih zamrzavaju. uputio nam je i poruku:
imajte povjerenja u liječnike, mistarstvo i da razmišljajte o posvojenju

----------


## aenea

> Bagarić: dobrobit društva ne može stajati ispred dobrobiti pojedinca...odakle je ovo izvukao???
> 
> Pita se što ljude tjera da zamrzavamo život!?  
> 
> Ne zauzimamo se za pitanje života, evo nas kod ABORTUSA!!!!!
> U osnovi neplodnosti je kršenje prirodnih i božjih zakona!!!!
> Zamrzavamo da bi nadoknadili tu pogrešku!!JOOOJ!!!!
> Pokazuje sličicu djeteta iz novina....
> Žao mi je što sam pristojno odgojena!  
> ...


S ovim bi trebale kontaktirati pravobraniteljicu za ravnopravnost spolova. A oni nek se vrate na brda s kojih su sišli.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nene2

Dorić: ministar znanosti financira istraživanja a drugi ministar kaže da ih neće primjeniti-To je šizofreno!

----------


## Denny

Slike djece su mu bolesne??????

----------


## gaia

cure moje...ne mogu a da se ne javim...
pa ovaj Bagarić stvarno nije normalan... ja ne mogu vjerovati šta čovjek govori   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

> Vjerujte lječnicima i ovom ministarstvu??? Ne mogu vjerovati što je sve izrekao.


Može. Ali tek kad mi odstrane mozak.

----------


## pino

ispravka: mirando mrsic:  30 djece iz zamrznutih samo zato sto je hdz unistio MPO - pogledajte koliko ih ima u svijetu

pusic: ispravka: vi ste za zabranu, a mi smo za izbor

jedan ministar se zauzima za istrazivanja, a drugi ministar rezultate istrazivanja ne zeli primjenjivati

----------


## martina123

> Slike djece su mu bolesne??????


Da, grozno kako nas je uvrijedio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ameli

bagarić maše novinama sa slikom djece i govori da je to bolesno da takvi članci svakodnevno izlaze

----------


## Nene2

Opačić: mi ovdje nismo da zabranjujemo ljudima liječenje neplodnosti, a to je učinio ministar milinović
mi smo ovdje da pomognemo građanima

čl.8. prava pacijenata navodi
zašto ne omogućiti odabir između zamrzavanja zametaka ili j.stanica

----------


## pino

opacic: necemo zabranjivati, posebno kad je u pitanje zdravlje

u zakonu o pravima pacijenata se daje pravo na informaciju o svim mogucnostima lijecenja

----------


## pino

bagaric: Poljska, Austrija - ne dopusta zamrzavanje zametaka - 

to je NETOCNO

----------


## Denny

Jesu li oni "šta stoje 10 god. u ledu" jednaki kao i ovi sad stvoreni???
I hvala Bogu za sad imamo većinu???
Joj svašta mu sada želim!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nene2

Bagarić kaže da nije točno da ne možemo zamrznuti j.stanice

Pita da li zametak nakon 10 god  zamrzavanja ima iste šanse (oni došli na sjednicu i samo pitaju...ko da nije imao vremena pitati prije sjednice!)

Antičević replicira, dobra je!

----------


## Ameli

bagarić opet o zamrznutim zamecima očigledno da mu je to jedini argument a antičevička mu odgovara da zašto odjednom toliko briga za te zametke i zašto se ljudima želi oduzeti sloboda

----------


## Denny

Ovaj Bagarić je tolika seljačina, po njemu je žena samo otirač za muža. Gori je od Milinovića.

----------


## Anamorci

Glup komentar Anticevicke koja usporedjue starce koji se po zimi smrzavaju od hladnoce i zamrzavanje  zametaka... glupo...glupo... ispada smijesna, postize kontraefekt...

----------


## Nene2

Bagarić: u konvenciji UN ne postoji pravo na potomstvo!? :?

----------


## aenea

Čitam sad u novinama da je milinović rekao da je njegov sin marko rekao da mrzi sdp. Sad kad taj podatak znam, skroz se slažem da nam je zakon super.   :Rolling Eyes:  đizs..ovo stvarno više nema ni mrvica pameti..

----------


## thaia28

kaže Bagarić da je za njih zametak već život i nije pitanje hoće li postati život već hoće li se ubiti zamrzavanjem

----------


## pino

bagaric: mi vjerujemo u jedno, a mi vjerujemo u drugo, a mi imamo vecinu

replika: tolika briga za zamrznute zametke.... zivo bice...
neka nitko ne brani slobodu izbora - radi se o slobodi izbora a ne o nametanju jedne stvari
vecu brigu vi ovdje postavljate o zametku koji se ne mora roditi, nego o odraslim ljudima (npr. starijim ljudima)

anticevic: konvencija ... nalaze da poduzimaju sve mjere koje ce ukinuti diskriminaciju zene u prokreativnom podrucju
odredba clanka 2 i 12

bagaric: ne postoji uopce pravo na (dijete)
ne postoji pravo na dar skladanja

----------


## Nene2

Medicinski potpomognuta i politički otežana oplodnja!replika

----------


## pino

> "zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj i politicki otezanoj oplodnji"


  :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

Imamo Hrvatsku.

----------


## gričanka

Pa ja nisam znala da je Bagarić medicinar :shock: 
ali ljudi moji o čemu on trkelja???
Ma, pod *hitno* uvesti mjerač IQa u sabor (nešto poput onih gumbića za glasanje) i zabranit javljanje za riječ onima ispod referentnih vrijednosti!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Idem, ne mogu ovo slušati (a opet slušam, jače od mene, valjda će konačno glasanje)

----------


## pino

bagaric: "dopustimo uvazavat jedni druge"

----------


## ZAUZETA

ma kužim ja tu faličnu brigu za smrzliće kaj će biti s njima ali zar oni ne kuže da če SVAKA majka kad tad doći po njih???

----------


## Nene2

Bagarić: ne smeta nikome u vjerovanju ili nevjerovanju...ne želi potpisivat nešto gdje će ubijat taj život

Golem: pravilnik je izradila struka(valjda misli poliklinika ivf)
 :Evil or Very Mad:  

zametak se prije zamrzavao na 5 god i nakon toga bi umro...ne mogu više ljudi moji...tlak mi je ...

----------


## pino

golem: obrazlozenja
da li je istina da pravilnik odgovara samo 1 klinici: pravilnik je izradila iskljucivo struka

u sdp-ovom zakonu je predlozeno cuvanje zametaka samo 5 godina; a konvencija nas obavezuje jer ljudsko bice ima prava ispred drustva

----------


## Ameli

evo golema sa konvencijom o ljudskim pravima koja im veže ruke da drugačije odluče jer je po njima zametak ljudski život i nesmije se uništiti

----------


## philipa

dakle koliko ova hdz sere,nije čudo da grcamo u govnima...
vulgarna sam,ali ovo što govore para uši...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

> Pa ja nisam znala da je Bagarić medicinar :shock: 
> ali ljudi moji o čemu on trkelja???
> Ma, pod *hitno* uvesti mjerač IQa u sabor (nešto poput onih gumbića za glasanje) i zabranit javljanje za riječ onima ispod referentnih vrijednosti!!!  
> Idem, ne mogu ovo slušati (a opet slušam, jače od mene, valjda će konačno glasanje)


ma ne samo za javljanje za riječ. bilo bi bolje da bude kao onaj detektor metala, samo mjeri IQ. Kome pišti, uopće ne može ući u sabor.

----------


## taca70

Sramota je da Simunic i "struka" podrzavaju ovakvu raspravu u Saboru i omogucavaju tim likovima da se pozivaju na njih.

----------


## ZAUZETA

a tak lik Bagarić (čitaj mr Bean   :Laughing:  ) ima svoje vjerske stavove i prigovor savjesti i kako je sam rekao imaju večinu;   čekamo izbore!!!

----------


## Nene2

Trebamo hitno poslat hladnjače u sabor!!!!
Evo ovaj glupan predlaže da zamrznemo jedno slatko malo dijete!!!

----------


## aenea

Jel netko ima knjigu iz biologije za osnovne škole? Da iskopiramo poglavlje o reprodukciji pa im pošaljemo?

----------


## Ameli

jel ovaj turić pop ili doktor, kaže sve je to božje djelo od zametka do smrti

----------


## ivarica

> Trebamo hitno poslat hladnjače u sabor!!!!
> Evo ovaj glupan predlaže da zamrznemo jedno slatko malo dijete!!!


mogao je i milinovica predlozit, ako je isto
nije malo slatko, ali...

----------


## pino

nikako ne mogu postat 

Mrsic: ako se prof. vlaisavljevic potpise na taj papir s kojim masete, ja cu svoje misljenje promijeniti - ali nece vam se to desiti, niti ce bilo koji strani strucnjak to potpisat!!!

----------


## gričanka

> . bilo bi bolje da bude kao onaj detektor metala, samo mjeri IQ. Kome pišti, uopće ne može ući u sabor.


Da, idealno, ali kad su već tamo   :Grin:  
Ovo je stvarno *prestrašno*   za slušanje

----------


## philipa

tko je glasovao za ove tupane?
pa mi živimo u državi punoj idiota..pričaju o temama koje su bile na dnevnom redu kada nisu bili u školi...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ameli

pusička opet o stručnom mišljenju, kako je moguće da se u 2 mjeseca izmjenila ako u medicini nije došlo do revolucionarnih otkrića???

----------


## ivarica

zene, ne stignem citat temu, ali nemojte da je brisem zato jer se ne mozete suzdrzati od vrijedanja tipa idiot, kreten i sl

ozbiljna sam, u guzvi pa zato kratka, ali na vrhu topika je stickana obavijest o ovom

ja sam isto bijesna ali zato pljuvam ekran s ove vanjske strane

----------


## ZAUZETA

tko ima link za gledanje na netu??

----------


## martina123

> nikako ne mogu postat 
> 
> Mrsic: ako se prof. vlaisavljevic potpise na taj papir s kojim masete, ja cu svoje misljenje promijeniti - ali nece vam se to desiti, niti ce bilo koji strani strucnjak to potpisat!!!


Da, to bi voljela vidjeti da on dode i potpise kao znak potpore na ovaj zakon!   :Laughing:  

Evo, gotov je izravan prijenos na telki..

----------


## Ameli

strikić odgovara pusički da je nedopustivo da ona u saboru govori kako je struka podkupljena

----------


## ivarica

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## gričanka

> tko je glasovao za ove tupane?
> pa mi živimo u državi punoj idiota..pričaju o temama koje su bile na dnevnom redu kada nisu bili u školi...


Nadam se da nakon ovoga oni koji su ih birali više to neće!!!
I ono pitanje o istinitosti toga da li samo jedna klinika (Šimunićeva) radi je zaobiđeno kao i ovo Pusićkino!
Šteka mi net i jedva otvara Rodu

----------


## aenea

> tko je glasovao za ove tupane?


dijaspora? valjda su bili vizionari pa su na vrijeme shvatili da će neplodni parovi ostavljati novac i bogatiti one države gdje oni žive i kojima plaćaju poreze.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ivarica    tnx

----------


## aenea

> zene, ne stignem citat temu, ali nemojte da je brisem zato jer se ne mozete suzdrzati od vrijedanja tipa idiot, kreten i sl
> 
> ozbiljna sam, u guzvi pa zato kratka, ali na vrhu topika je stickana obavijest o ovom
> 
> ja sam isto bijesna ali zato pljuvam ekran s ove vanjske strane


evo, ja se ispričam ako sam pretjerala i slobodno briši sve moje postove koji su prešli granicu.

----------


## pino

struka je u strahu, ne potkupljena (ko se moze potkupit s milijun kuna, i to ne u ruci nego na grani???)

milinovic kontrolira sve - zato i NIMALO NE VJERUJEM STATISTIKAMA KROZ 6 MJESECI

----------


## Cannisa

prestrašno je ovo......
a Bagarić  :Evil or Very Mad:  
najviše me pogodilo kada je rekao da smo si sami krivi što smo neplodni, kakvim smo životom prije živjeli......ma ne mogu vjerovati :shock:  odakle njumu pravo da tako nekoga osuđuje i uskraćuje mu medicinsku pomoć
pa na kraju ....nek usvoje pa i to je humano . 
Da, ali svakome tko to želi treba pomoći medicinski da dođe do svoga djeteta.

----------


## gričanka

Pa Milinović je opet otišao sa rasprave,  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Berlin

Gospodine Milinoviću ja:

Nikada neću glasovati za HDZ!

----------


## Ameli

opačička govori, svaka joj je na mjestu, bravo
odakle im pravo da brane zamrzavanje zametaka, izumire nam nacija, uspoređuje naš zakon s talijanskim, zbog čega hr. građani moraju dokazivati na sebi da zakon nije dobar, što s onima koji nemaju novaca da odu i inozemstvo, ministar je vršio pritisak na stuku

----------


## BHany

ja... em mi se situacija na poslu tako posložila da moram stalno odlaziti od računala, em malo-malo ne mogu na forum i postati...daj prenosite i dalje da naknadno mogu čitati

----------


## Ameli

meni se čini da su skoro svi otišli, ostalo ih je jako malo.
stazić govori da je vladi trbalo 63 dana da uvaže njihove amandmane jer su bili bahati i jer su to bili amandmani oporbe

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ajme ljudi pa šta je ovo?
Što ovaj lopov Bagarić misli? Kako ga sram nije uopće išta govoriti, a još ovako govoriti  :shock:  Sram sram sram ga bilo. Pravi odvratni gnjus.

----------


## Shanti

Naživcirala sam se čitajući ovaj vaš prijenos, srećom da će me to pripremiti za gledanje snimke... ali se pitam, što sam uopće očekivala, zašto se živciram. Pa zna se tko će tamo sipati nebuloze i tvrdoglavo braniti neobranjivo, a na kraju pobijediti silom - tj. saborskom većinom. I znale smo tko će govoriti suvislo, argumentirano... Od donošenja zakona ništa se u tom saboru nije promijenilo. Na žalost.

----------


## frka

morala sam na faks na kratko i zadnje sto sam vidjela je bio Lesar. sad ne mogu vjerovati sto citam  :Crying or Very sad:   ovog bagarica zbilja treba u ludnicu ili na lobotomiju  :Evil or Very Mad:   strasno da nam netko takav kroji sudbine, a u normalnim, civiliziranim zemljama takva se persona ne bi smjela pojaviti kilometar od sabora  :Crying or Very sad:  zamislite - nama je u vladajucoj stranci u drzavi jedan kromanjonac koji zene ocito smatra objektima apsolutno inferiornim muskarcima i njihovim zahtjevima i misljenjima. ovo je ravno tome da u americkoj vladi prevlast ima Ku Klux Klan   :Evil or Very Mad:  

beskrajno sam zalosna  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

ali znaci jos se nije glasalo? ili je? da se danas glasa, nemamo sanse jer IDS-a nema. i to mi nije jasno - kako je moguce da se ikakvo glasanje provede ako svi relevantni sabornici nisu prisutni?!! :?  :?  :?  prema tome bi se svi zakoni trebali preispitati jer je pitanje kakvi bi bili rezultati da su svi prisutni :?  nije da se imalo kuzim u politiku i rad sabora, ali to mi zbilja nije jasno...

----------


## aenea

kaj se događa? kad je glasanje?

----------


## bublica3

Suborke moje, ja sam jutros morala po bolnicama doktorima, pa nisam mogla pratit raspravu u saboru. Ali baš kad sam bila u socj. ginekologa po uputnice vidim na Tv u čekaoni sabor. Doduše glas je bio stišan. Naravno da sam pojačala, baš govorio ministar. U čekaonici su neki komentirali da baš sad moraju gledat sabor, a neke su se posprdno smijujile ministru jel zaista izgleda kao DeGeNeRiK, osim šta govori kao da trunka mozga nema u glavi. 

Na stolu sam vidila još uvijek moje letke koje sam davno ostavila. To znači da ih niko nije bacio u KOŠ.

Kada će glasovanje?

----------


## Kikica1

Bilo je dobrih argumenata zasto omoguciti zamrzavanje zametaka ali Milinovic se i dalje gura po svome, za njega zamrzavanje jajnih stanica nije eksperimentalna metoda nego dobra alternativa jer se to u Evropi radi vec 5 godina, a i kod nas. Najgore mi je, a zvuci mi kao ucjena - trazi od zastupnika da se sto prije dogovore kako ne bi na snazi ostao "stari" zakon koji onemogucava MPO nevjencanim parovima... Glasat ce se kad se steknu uvjeti ?!

----------


## pomikaki

> Glasat ce se kad se steknu uvjeti ?!


a što to znači u praksi?

----------


## aenea

Nema kvoruma?

----------


## bublica3

> Nema kvoruma?



????

----------


## nina1

> Nema kvoruma?


očigledno

----------


## bublica3

cure dajte mi link na saborsku raspravu

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Kikica1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Glasat ce se kad se steknu uvjeti ?!
> 
> 
> a što to znači u praksi?


I mene zanima. 
I što s ovim novim amandmanima (3 j.s. i zamrzavanje)?
I nitko nije spomenuo članak 38?
Ali nema veze, samo da se ovo riješi...

----------


## nina1

> cure dajte mi link na saborsku raspravu


http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

gotova je možeš pogledati na arhivi

----------


## bublica3

našla

----------


## bublica3

a glasovanje? Jeli sve prošlo?

----------


## aenea

> I nitko nije spomenuo članak 38?


Sestro po članku!  :Grin:

----------


## nina1

> a glasovanje? Jeli sve prošlo?


nije ni bilo , vjerojatno nema kvoruma

----------


## Kikica1

Ma nema ih dovoljno, sacica ostala, zato glasanje kad se steknu uvjeti. Je li to opet onih 70 ruku   :Evil or Very Mad:   Nesto su spominjali srijedu ako sam dobro cula ali za neku raspravu.

----------


## aenea

> u Petrovoj neki dan zamrznuta j.s. a oni to rade vec 5 god  :/


kaj nije petrova tek relativno nedavno dobila krio? :?

----------


## bublica3

> pak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u Petrovoj neki dan zamrznuta j.s. a oni to rade vec 5 god  :/
> 
> 
> kaj nije petrova tek relativno nedavno dobila krio? :?



Koje budalaštine!!! Ja sam u veljači bila u Petrovoj na IVF. 
1. nitko me nije pitao želim li zamrznut j. stanice nego su se normalno zamrznule blastociste. 
2. Biologica je komentirala da tek cca godinu dana zamrzavaju
3. Biologica je razocarana novim zakonom

----------


## aenea

možda su ih smrzavali u onom frižideru za piknike.

----------


## BHany

petrova nije sigurno zamrzavala prije




nastavak sjednice je u srijedu...izglasavanje, ha teško je reći, možda u odmah u srijedu, a možda u paketu kao prošli put?

što ćemo do tada???
ideje???

----------


## BHany

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure dajte mi link na saborsku raspravu
> 
> 
> http://itv.sabor.hr/video/
> 
> gotova je možeš pogledati na arhivi


daj link na arhivu, ako ima...ja ne nalazim, čini mi se da nema u arhivi 14. sjednice...

----------


## bublica3

> možda su ih smrzavali u onom frižideru za piknike.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Grin:   :Laughing:   8)   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/default.aspx?TockaID=3827


evo video!!! Joj šta mi idu na nerve i s promjenom imena o MPO!    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

evo milinović kaže da je počašćen govoriti u saboru,...... pjuc pljuc pljuc bRUUUUU

----------


## bublica3

evo milinović kaže da je počašćen govoriti u saboru,...... pjuc pljuc pljuc sva sreća da se može premotat     :Mad:

----------


## bublica3

kaže da struka napreduje govovo svaki tjedan    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

A evo sto kaze dr. Radoncic:

_Prema novomZakonu i Pravilniku, točno je da su odobrili prilagodbu centara za MPO u roku od 6 mjeseci; nakon toga slijede akreditacije i dozvole, no nije lako zadovoljiti sve kriterije - neki su ostali nejasni, pa se traži pojašnjenje._ 

Znaci opet to nije definirano kako spada  :?

----------


## bublica3

povratit ću! 

0    0
   8
  ~~
   O
   F
   u
   j

----------


## nina1

> daj link na arhivu, ako ima...ja ne nalazim, čini mi se da nema u arhivi 14. sjednice...


neznam da li si već našla ... ja vidim u arhivi

----------


## bublica3

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/default.aspx?TockaID=3827

----------


## aenea

> Mrsic pita sta kao se oplode 3 JS, a zena bude zeljela prijenos samo 1.


O, pa ima ministar rješenje i za to, samo što nikako ne može shvatiti da pokušaj oplodnje jajne stanice ne garantira da će se zametak stvoriti. Da ne pričamo o tome kolike te šanse zametak uopće može imati. Po ovome, žene koje žele transfer samo jednog zametka, čime bi izbjegle mogućnost višeplodnih trudnoća, nemaju apsolutno nikakav razlog uzeti hormonsku stimulaciju. Dakle, želiš transfer jednog zametka - nema stimulacije, šanse su ti mizerne, pitanje hoće li se ta jedna jajna stanica uopće oploditi, država špara, a ti gubiš vrijeme i na kraju shvatiš da su ti u inozemstvu veće šanse. Al ne odeš jer ministar tvrdi da će uspješnost biti jednaka kao i prije? Rješenje:

"istim povjerenstvom, tvrdi ministar, par će se morati izrijekom izjasniti koliko zametaka žele da se ženi vrati u maternicu. Zakon kaže da se mogu oploditi najviše tri jajne stanice te se isto toliko njih može vratiti u maternicu. Međutim, zbog velike mogućnosti višeplodnih trudnoća, koje su rizične i za ženu i za djecu, Europska udruga za humanu reprodukciju preporuča da se ženi vrati samo jedan zametak. 

- U tom slučaju žena treba reći da želi samo jedan zametak pa će stručnjaci oploditi samo jednu jajnu stanicu - poručuje ministar. Na opasku da je tehnički nemoguće odabrati samo jednu jajnu stanicu i biti siguran da će biti uspješno oplođena, ministar uzvraća: stručnjaci to mogu. Ostale stanice će biti zamrznute." 

I cijeli link: 
http://www.seebiz.eu/hr/seebiz-trend...ati,54013.html

----------


## BHany

> BHany prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> daj link na arhivu, ako ima...ja ne nalazim, čini mi se da nema u arhivi 14. sjednice...
> 
> 
> neznam da li si već našla ... ja vidim u arhivi


pogledala što sam propustila...odoh se sad zbljuv...

----------


## aenea

> Aurora* prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mrsic pita sta kao se oplode 3 JS, a zena bude zeljela prijenos samo 1.
> 
> 
> O, pa ima ministar rješenje i za to, samo što nikako ne može shvatiti da pokušaj oplodnje jajne stanice ne garantira da će se zametak stvoriti. Da ne pričamo o tome kolike te šanse zametak uopće može imati. Po ovome, žene koje žele transfer samo jednog zametka, čime bi izbjegle mogućnost višeplodnih trudnoća, nemaju apsolutno nikakav razlog uzeti hormonsku stimulaciju. Dakle, želiš transfer jednog zametka - nema stimulacije, šanse su ti mizerne, pitanje hoće li se ta jedna jajna stanica uopće oploditi, država špara, a ti gubiš vrijeme i na kraju shvatiš da su ti u inozemstvu veće šanse. Al ne odeš jer ministar tvrdi da će uspješnost biti jednaka kao i prije? Rješenje:
> 
> "istim povjerenstvom, tvrdi ministar, par će se morati izrijekom izjasniti koliko zametaka žele da se ženi vrati u maternicu. Zakon kaže da se mogu oploditi najviše tri jajne stanice te se isto toliko njih može vratiti u maternicu. Međutim, zbog velike mogućnosti višeplodnih trudnoća, koje su rizične i za ženu i za djecu, Europska udruga za humanu reprodukciju preporuča da se ženi vrati samo jedan zametak. 
> ...


E, da..a ako se ipak odlučiš da te stimuliraju i dobiješ 10 jajnih stanica, ali želiš samo jedan zametak, pa ti smiju oplođivati samo jednu po jednu jajnu stanicu, a kako je rečeno ovo:



> Zamrznemo jajne stanice, nakon *godinu dana* dodje, odmrznemo 3 jajne stanice, oplodimo, ne mora na punkciju, ponovo nakon *godinu dana* dodje odmrznemo druge 3 JS...  :shock: 
> 
> Zeli li on reci da cemo za svako novo odmrzavanje cekati godinu dana!?!


onda ti se fino postupak koji se inače obavi u jednom mjesecu, sa istim (manjim ako odmrznuta jajna stanica nema istu mogućnost oplodnje) protegne na samo 9. godina. Sitnica. Samo treba biti uporan  :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

fali mi "šansama":
..onda ti se fino postupak koji se inače obavi u jednom mjesecu, sa istim *šansama* (manjim ako odmrznuta jajna stanica nema istu mogućnost oplodnje) protegne na samo 9. godina...

----------


## pino

evo me nazad! jupiii nije jos bilo glasanje!

ostavimo sad clanak 38, koncentrirajmo se na najbitnije: 

pretpostavimo za trenutak da je smrzavanje/odmrzavanje/trudnoca iz j.s.isto toliko uspjesno koliko i smrzavanje predembrija, ili cak svjeze js.

OSTAJE cinjenica da nije svaka zena ista i da nekima treba oplodnja vise od 3 jer u startu imaju veci broj oplodjenih jajnih stanica iz koje BEBE NE MOZE BITI - a to su dokazano BAREM tri kategorije: 
1. starije zene
2. parovi s teskim muskim faktorom
3. parovi s genetski nasljednim bolestima

OSTAJE cinjenica da LIJECNIK i PAR moraju biti ti koji odlucuju KOLIKO ce se jajnih stanica pokusati oploditi - a ne zakon, pogotovo ne jednom formulacijom koja nije fleksibilna da osigura adekvatno lijecenje SVIM pacijentima!

OSTAJE cinjenica da STRUKA mora naglasiti bas ovo gore - pustimo sad smrzavanje js. i predembrija i prepucavanje sto je uspjesnije. Simunic je izjavio da zakon trebaju mijenjati politicari - ali isti ti politicari se pozivaju na potporu struke zakonu. Struka se mora oglasiti - Simunic se ne moze izvlaciti da mijenjanje zakona nije na struci. On je dao podrsku zakonu. 

INDIVIDUALNO LIJECENJE ZA SVAKOGA.

----------


## aenea

a od tih 10 postupaka ti država financira 6. Jupi. Fakat dobro da su umjesto 3 postupka odobrili 6.

I na kraju, što sam danas naučila i saznala o sebi? Da sam stara promiskuitetna kokoš kojoj treba muškarac da odluči o njoj.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Stvar je gotova, izgleda da nema nastavka.... Na dnevniku Nove je bilo da ostaje na snazi zakon od 7.mj.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## tonili

Cure čitam sve ovo i plačem jer ne mogu vjerovat u kakvoj jadnoj državi živimo. Hvala Bogu da nisam mogla pratiti jer zaista neznam kako bih to podnjela. Pitam se tko je gdin Bagarić da si uzima za pravo proglašavati nas kurvama, bolesnicama, ubojicama, glupačama....
Možda njegova žena ne smije sama misliti i progovoriti bez njegovog dopuštenja, sigurno je i bila svetica djevica prije vjenčanja, a ne bih se čudila da je to i cijelo selo provjeravalo njihove prve bračne noći. Gospodine Bagariću TO JE PRIMITIVIZAM! Živimo u 21 st.gdje je, vjerovali ili ne, ženama dopušteno da završe fakultete, zaposle se na visokim pozicijama, da odaberu čovjeka s kojim će provesti život, i da, izgubiti nevinost!
To ih ne čini kurvama - čini ih ravnopravnim članovima ovog društva koji se, pazite sad, ipak usude misliti svojom glavom!

----------


## Nene2

> Stvar je gotova, izgleda da nema nastavka.... Na dnevniku Nove je bilo da ostaje na snazi zakon od 7.mj.


Ništa nije gotovo, naravno da ostaje na snazi već izglasani zakon,glasovanje je kad, u srijedu!? 
Cure trebat će nam opet malo više od vibriranja!

Mene oduševio ovaj audiozapis Šimunića na 101 danas. To bi trebalo nekako do K.Turčin. Nastavak koopernikanskog obrata..  :Grin:

----------


## vikki

Nažalost, Bagarić nije jedini koji tako misli, a i nema ih malo (s obzirom na to koliku štetu mogu nanijeti) i što je najgore, s takvima se ne može polemizirati . Ja za njega u ovom momentu mogu zamisliti samo jedan lijek, no ne smijem navesti što da ne rušim ugled forumu.

----------


## tonili

Ne, ne nije gotovo! U srijedu je nastavak! Dajte se javite da idemo na galeriju! Nek ih barem mrko gledamo i neka vide da nas ima

----------


## ksena28

cure, danas nisam uopće bila u Hrvatskoj, pa nisam mogla biti tu uz vas i nisam slušala ni gledala sabor, ali ne odustajte prije glasanja. zar nije uspjeh što se SDA predomislio?  :?

----------


## tonili

sve, sve je uspjeh!
Mene je jutros na tel.žena iz sabora otkantala - nije me htjela zapisat za raspravu u srijedu jer je rekla da će ionak sve bit danas raspravljeno i izglasano! E PA NIJE!!!!!
Zato....prijavite se za dolazak u sabor, pišite im pisma..borite se

----------


## pak

> pak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u Petrovoj neki dan zamrznuta j.s. a oni to rade vec 5 god  :/
> 
> 
> kaj nije petrova tek relativno nedavno dobila krio? :?


e pa po izjavama Milinovica nije, ponovo sam preslusala i  tocno u ovo vrijeme 1:50:45 kaze da su neki dan zamrznuli j.s. u Petrovoj nezna koliko ali jesu i da oni to rade vec 5 god. samo nisu razvijali tu metodu zbog zakona

----------


## tonili

Je, je... i onda je svizac zamotao čokoladu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bebel

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pak prvotno napisa
> ...


I onda je dr. Š. postao svjetski poznat stručnjak...
A možda da im idući put puste mišljenje dr V.V. iz MB 

http://rnz.hrt.hr/view_file.php?dat_id=31057&view=y

(hvala Gabi za link)

----------


## gupi51

Danas je embriolog iz Petrove rekao da su to radili samo sporadično u slučajevima žena oboljelih od karcinoma ili kada su bile izvađene j.s a suprug nije dao sjeme.
Samo nije rekao koliko uspješno.
E da, napomenuo je da klinika u Španjolskoj ima dobre rezultate, rađene na mladim ženama dobrovoljnim davateljicama j.s i da su radili s vrhunskim medijima koji su skupi, a da bi oni postigli sličan uspjeh moraju imati te vrhunske medije koji enormno koštaju. Od kuda samo pare za to?

----------


## pino

Koliko sam cula Simunica, oni su na brijunima dogovarali blage stimulacije - time i oni priznaju da od zamrzavanja j.s. ne ocekuju puno, ako ista. *Posto su takvi postupci SKUPI* (zamrz./odmrzavanje js., ICSI, kultura do 3 ili 5. dana bas u svakom postupku), *bas da su i super uspjesni, nece se primjenjivati JER SU NEISPLATIVI.* Vise se isplati ici na novu stimulaciju nego riskirat s zamrzavanjem/odmrzavanjem. 

A ono sto je meni grozno je sto je ukupni novac za postupke u HR ostao isti (ako i to ministar ne skrese), cijena postupka se povecala - znaci bit ce manje postupaka. 

I koliko sam skuzila s potpomognute, neki doktori puntiraju na manje js. ali neki, npr u Petrovoj, ne puntiraju na manje js. - znaci da racunaju da visak js. da se na njima uce. Posto je broj prirodnih IVFova skresan - trebamo tocne podatke - to znaci da zene vise niti nemaju izbor da li ici na stimulirane ili na prirodne IVFove - sto opet znaci da su protiv svoje volje pokusni kunici.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bebel

> Mislim da je dobro spomenuti da je u zadnja 3 mjeseca od donošenja zakona stopoiran MPO u HR (zanemarit ćemo godišnje odmore jer koristimo govor političara) što je između ostalog natjeralo parove na odlazak u inozemstvo.
> ...


Naravno da je Gonzo ovo istaknu u Saboru (od sjednice stalno po glavi vrtim taj njegov navod). Zaboravi je spomenuti da su i prije doktori imali godišnji pa su išli postupci 8) 
Ma, stalno razmišljam kako je očito upregnuo svoju četu   :Grin:  istraživača i kopaju po forumu. Malo sam paranoična, ali zadnjih dana samo nailazim na neke čudne upite na forumu. Inače imam jako dobru intuiciju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

> zadnjih dana samo nailazim na neke čudne upite na forumu. Inače imam jako dobru intuiciju


*X* nisi jedina!

----------


## vinalina

A kada će glasati ?

----------

